# Redundancy twice in 10 years



## tina4 (29 Sep 2010)

Hi i have a couple of question,

Can i receive statutorty redundancy twice in the space of 10 years.

And if its topped up by the employer what way does tax work.

Thanks


----------



## finbar (30 Sep 2010)

Stat redundancy is always tax free no matter how many times you
are made redundant.
Did you use the 10,000 pension tax break at your last redundancy
if not use this now.
Top slicing is also an option where the revenue take a look at your
last 3 years tax and see if there are any allowances they can roll 
together to allow you more tax off
apart from the above the rest of your redundancy will be taxed as normal !


----------



## tina4 (1 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the info Finbar.


----------



## BazFitz (2 Oct 2010)

If you claimed for the "Increased Exemption" the last time, then you've an issue.  Also, if it's the same company (or they're associated companies) you may also have an issue.  Not in relation to SR, just anything above and beyond that.


----------

